# Certain sites not working on 4g.



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Lately, I have noticed the engadget website will not load on 4g. I have tried 09 and 19 radios and several sense roms. It works when I switch to 3g or WiFi, but will not load at all on 4g. I'm currently on infected Rom with the 19 radios and tried the ##78 fix. I also did full data wipes, cache, dalvik, and system formats in between each Rom.

Any ideas?

Grand Rapids, MI

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Edit. I can google engadget or link to the site but I cannot go directly to engadget.com using the browser or the google search widget.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Works fine for me on 4G. Just brought it up as I type this. 
Have you cleared your browser history and cache under applications in settings?
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

I just cleared all the browser stuff and reset to default and still won't work. Also rebooted a few times with clearing cache and dalvik. Still not working. Maybe I will just use the engadget app and accept defeat.









Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Manually typing m.engadget.com works fine but it seems to have trouble when I try www.engadget.com. it used to automatically switch to the mobile site and I tried with the "load mobile sites" option on and off.

I know this issue is super tiny compared all the other issues posted here but its driving me crazy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

If 4G isn't working but 3g and wi fi does. I would say its your 4G in your area. I have seen this with youtube. Some people can view it over a 4G connection. While others cannot.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am having this exact same problem with Engadget on 4g, this is really odd...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## felixaj (Oct 18, 2011)

Just tried with dolphin browser and same issue.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------

